# DVB-T USB Stick von Terratec

## tuxianer

Hi Jungs,

ich wollte mir diesen Usb Stick holen um hier bei uns in Köln DVB-T zu schauen:

http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_T_USB_XXS_HD__9777.html

Hat einer damit Erfahrung oder sogar auch ein kleines Howto ?

Ich bitte um Erfahrung berichte ich habe bis jetzt nur gefunden das gehen sollte, allerdings waren das Wiki einträge von Ubuntu deswegen wollte ich mal beim Kern der Zeit ( > beim User) nachfragen. Klappt das Dingen und welche Module braucht es.

Gruß und Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## CooSee

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich wollte mir diesen Usb Stick holen um hier bei uns in Köln DVB-T zu schauen:
> 
> http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_T_USB_XXS_HD__9777.html
> ...

 

hier http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices !

habe vorhin eine ' TerraTec Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity ' eingerichtet, lief alles problemlos !

mit Terratec kannst du ( fast ) nichts falsch machen !

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

>  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
> 
> mit Terratec kannst du ( fast ) nichts falsch machen

 

Das hätte man mir vorher sagen sollen. Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen de 'XE'-Stick gekauft.

Natürlich Rev. 2   :Sad: 

----------

## tuxianer

Also du würdest mit den ich dort ausgewählt habe auch durch aus empfehlen ja ?

Ja der Terratec Cingery USB XE klappt wohl nicht so recht unter linux in rev 2.... 

Aber wenn du sagtest das der Cinergy T USB XXS HD unter linux läuft und auch gut ist ... kann ich mir den ja bestellen.

Oder gibt es da noch was was ich beachten muss.

gruß

----------

## CooSee

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Also du würdest mit den ich dort ausgewählt habe auch durch aus empfehlen ja ?
> 
> Ja der Terratec Cingery USB XE klappt wohl nicht so recht unter linux in rev 2.... 
> 
> Aber wenn du sagtest das der Cinergy T USB XXS HD unter linux läuft und auch gut ist ... kann ich mir den ja bestellen.
> ...

 

yes, obwohl ich die ' diversity ' besser finde, naja, geschmackssache   :Wink:   :Exclamation: 

habe seit Jahren eine ' CinergyT2 ' , läuft einwandfrei   :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## SvenFischer

In einer der letzten LinuxUser war ein großer Artikel über die Einrichtung und die Software, allerdings für die "diversity".

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Das hätte man mir vorher sagen sollen. Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen de 'XE'-Stick gekauft. 
> 
>  Natürlich Rev. 2 

 

Wieso, der tut doch.

git clone git://git.bocc.de/cinergy.git

http://git.bocc.de/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=cinergy.git;a=summary

----------

## Aldo

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Wieso, der tut doch.

 

Unter FreeBSD leider nicht, und für Linux hab ich es mittlerweile aufgegeben mit irgendwelchen Workarounds und basteleien.

----------

## CooSee

die ' Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS ' wird vom neuen 2.6.26 Kernel direkt unterstützt   :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

aus der changelog:

```
commit dc88807ed61ed0fc0d57bd80a92508b9de638f5d

Author: Alexander Simon <alexander.simon@informatik.tu-muenchen.de>

Date:   Sat Mar 29 21:37:54 2008 -0300

    V4L/DVB (7475): Added support for Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS

```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

mal langsam jetzt werde ich gerade Hellhörich was ist mit dem XE rev2 habe mit das git gerade geclont und kompiliert welches Modul hast du den geladen ?! Weil das Cinergy T² kannst du damit ja nicht nutzen !

Beschreib mal was du gemacht hast bitte.

Gruß

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> mal langsam jetzt werde ich gerade Hellhörich was ist mit dem XE rev2 habe mit das git gerade geclont und kompiliert welches Modul hast du den geladen

 

Bin grade nicht zu Hause. Aber Du brauchst das af9015 Modul dann noch den Freescale Tuner, glaube ich und die Firmware.

http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.95.0/dvb-usb-af9015.fw

----------

## tuxianer

Ich bin irgendwie zu dämlich,

ich gehe doch einfach in das git Verzeichnis und führe dort make aus oder ? auf es gibt Modul wo ein *af9015* vorkommt ... Muss ich noch was Kernel anpassen, wenn ja welche Optionen muss ich den genua hinzufügen ? Bin mir da nicht ganz im klaren.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe würde mich riesig freuen wenn das Dingen als laufen kommt.

Gruß

----------

## CooSee

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Ich bin irgendwie zu dämlich,
> 
> ich gehe doch einfach in das git Verzeichnis und führe dort make aus oder ? auf es gibt Modul wo ein *af9015* vorkommt ... Muss ich noch was Kernel anpassen, wenn ja welche Optionen muss ich den genua hinzufügen ? Bin mir da nicht ganz im klaren.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe würde mich riesig freuen wenn das Dingen als laufen kommt.
> ...

 

' /usr/src/linux/ ' sollte existieren   :Exclamation: 

Kernel mit ' CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m ' kompiliert sein   :Exclamation: 

' firmware ' nach ' /lib/firmware kopieren '  :Exclamation: 

im v4l-verzeichniss ' make ' ausführen   :Exclamation: 

gerät anschliessen und gegenfalls ' modul ' laden   :Exclamation: 

sonst kannst du auch ' media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg ' emergen, wenn deine Karte im tree ist   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## tuxianer

Great,

it works, im Kernel muss noch I2C support eingeschaltet sein. Damit klappt auch das bauen des af9015 Modules und im endeffekt auch der USB Stick 

danke Jungs

Gruß

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich sehe grade, daß immer dann, wenn ich grade mal zwei Tage hier nicht reinschaue, was Interessantes diskutiert wird.

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> hier http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices !
> 
> mit Terratec kannst du ( fast ) nichts falsch machen !
> 
> CooSee ' Ya

 

Ich habe einen Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS. Funktioniert mit Windows ganz freundlich, da ich nur ungefähr 0,7 km vom Berliner Fernsehturm (am Alexanderplatz) entfernt wohne. Mit Linux bzw. *BSD (auf dem Rechner gibts auch noch Gentoo und FreeBSD) habe ich es gar nicht erst probiert, sondern da bisher immer meine ziemlich alte Hauppauge-Karte genommen. Aber ich habe nur Kabelfernsehen, und ein paar Sender weisen erhebliche Qualitätsschwankungen in ihren Signalen auf, was selbst ARD und ZDF (zu mZuschauen bei der Tour de France und demnächst vermutlich bei Olympia) betrifft. Außerdem liefert mit der Stick noch ein paar Sender mehr - Phoenix, ZDFInfo und sowas.

Verstehe ich euch richtig, daß ich es doch mit einiger Aussicht auf Erfolg mal probieren sollte, das gute Stück unter Gentoo in Betrieb zu nehmen? Und wie sieht das gegebenenfalls mit FreeBSD aus?

Christoph S.

----------

## CooSee

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ich sehe grade, daß immer dann, wenn ich grade mal zwei Tage hier nicht reinschaue, was Interessantes diskutiert wird.
> 
>  *CooSee wrote:*   hier http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices !
> ...

 

die ' Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS ' wird jetzt vom stabilen Kernel unterstützt   :Cool: 

du wirst Erfolg haben   :Exclamation: 

habe hier eine ( alte ) Terratec T2 und dank LinuxTV.org lief und läuft es out of the box   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

lustig... ich beschäftige mich seit gestern mit dem Gedanken mir einen DVB-T Empfänger zu kaufen und schon gibt es einen passenden Thread.

Leider ist dort, wo ich unter der Woche lebe, das DVB-T Netz noch nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut. Daher suche in einen Empfänger der neben DVB-T auch Analog und DVB-C beherrscht. Gefunden habe ich den "Terratec Cinergy HTC USB XS HD". Besitzt jemand so einen? Kann mir jemand sagen ob der auch läuft? Oder kennt jemand einen ähnlichen Stick der funktioniert?

Danke,

Hilefoks

----------

## CooSee

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> lustig... ich beschäftige mich seit gestern mit dem Gedanken mir einen DVB-T Empfänger zu kaufen und schon gibt es einen passenden Thread.
> 
> Leider ist dort, wo ich unter der Woche lebe, das DVB-T Netz noch nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut. Daher suche in einen Empfänger der neben DVB-T auch Analog und DVB-C beherrscht. Gefunden habe ich den "Terratec Cinergy HTC USB XS HD". Besitzt jemand so einen? Kann mir jemand sagen ob der auch läuft? Oder kennt jemand einen ähnlichen Stick der funktioniert?
> ...

 

naja, bin kein freund von ' hybrid ' tv-karten   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

aber informationen findest du hier:

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices

http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php5/Main_Page

sonst würde ich die http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_DT_USB_XS_Diversity_1607.html

empfehlen, in kombination mit einer ' externen DVB-T Antenne ' , sollte das kein problem darstellen.

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> die ' Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS ' wird jetzt vom stabilen Kernel unterstützt  
> 
> du wirst Erfolg haben  

 Ich benutze die vanilla-sources - du hast recht, da ist im aktuellen Kernel allerhand zu finden. Reicht aber offenbar nicht ganz aus.

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> ' firmware ' nach ' /lib/firmware kopieren ' 
> 
> im v4l-verzeichniss ' make ' ausführen  
> 
> gerät anschliessen und gegenfalls ' modul ' laden  
> ...

 Hm. Naja, schaun mer mal - im Moment zeigt mir zwar "lsusb" meinen USB-Stick brav an, aber "lsmod" ziegt noch nix von den Modulen, die ich im Kernel aktiviert habe.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> naja, bin kein freund von ' hybrid ' tv-karten   

 

Warum nicht? Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht?

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> aber informationen findest du hier:

 

Leider nicht, also nicht zu dem Modell.

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> sonst würde ich die http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_DT_USB_XS_Diversity_1607.html empfehlen, [...]

 

Mh... nee... Also das Modell das ich mir ausgesucht habe hat DVB-T und DVB-C (und zudem Analog). DVB-T ist bei uns noch nicht sehr stark ausgebaut (Randgebiet, nur öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender) und daher ist fuer mich zur Zeit DVB-C relativ wichtig. An einem anderem Standort an dem ich haeufiger bin gibt es aber kein DVB-C, sondern eben nur DVB-T.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## CooSee

 *Quote:*   

> Hm. Naja, schaun mer mal - im Moment zeigt mir zwar "lsusb" meinen USB-Stick brav an, aber "lsmod" ziegt noch nix von den Modulen, die ich im Kernel aktiviert habe.

 

was sagt dmesg   :Question: 

eventuell muss vorher ein anderes ' Module ' geladen werden   :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## CooSee

 *Quote:*   

> Mh... nee... Also das Modell das ich mir ausgesucht habe hat DVB-T und DVB-C (und zudem Analog). DVB-T ist bei uns noch nicht sehr stark ausgebaut (Randgebiet, nur öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender) und daher ist fuer mich zur Zeit DVB-C relativ wichtig. An einem anderem Standort an dem ich haeufiger bin gibt es aber kein DVB-C, sondern eben nur DVB-T. 

 

gut, dann greif zu   :Exclamation: 

die karte ist z.Zt. sehr günstig zu bekommen  :Rolling Eyes: 

wie gesagt, mit Terratec geht es ( fast ) immer   :Exclamation:   :Cool: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

